# what to expect in dmv ambulance driver test?



## the.devil.himself (Sep 11, 2011)

so i have to study the whole handbook?


----------



## Anjel (Sep 11, 2011)

the.devil.himself said:


> so i have to study the whole handbook?



Probably would be a good idea.


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 11, 2011)

the.devil.himself said:


> so i have to study the whole handbook?


Nah, just the first couple of pages...


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 11, 2011)

Did you receive this handbook direct from the DMV? Perhaps the entity that is testing you for this qualification may want you to know all the information contained in their official handbook. Call me crazy...............................


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes... everything is fair game.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Sep 11, 2011)

Its like any dmv test... 95% common sense and 5% stuff from the book. Honestly I got 100% after just skimming through the book sitting in the DMV while waiting to take my test.  You get two tries... It's easy.


----------



## daveathlon (Sep 22, 2011)

Passed my test today with 100%. Did not even purchase the book, just checked out the facebook page that helps out with the test and read through that once or twice and took the practice test on the AMR website and that's it.


----------

